# Starwind 22



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any Starwind owners out there? I have a 22'' Wellcraft Starwind on the Metedeconk River in Brick, NJ. I''d be interested in hearing from other Starwind owners, or other sailors in the Barnegat Bay area of NJ. It''s a great sailboat!

Fair winds,
Alyse


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You might want to try the Chrysler Sailing Assoc. http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Cabana/3135/ They have a ton of info on your boat and all the other Chryslers.
Good Luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks - but Starwind was produced by Wellcraft, not Chrysler, in the mid-80s.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know you own a Starwind, but Wellcraft bought the molds and rights from Chrysler when the Goverment made them sell out as part of there bailout in 1980. After a few years Wellcraft changed the deck, but it''s still a Chrysler 22 designed by Halsey Hershoff. On the web site i mentioned they have a ton of history and information on your boat. These folks are head over heals in love with these boats. You have a great boat. I''ve never meet a Chrysler owner that wasn''t nuts about his boat.
Good Luck
Dirt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks..I stand corrected! That''s good to know. And I love my boat too. It''s my first boat, and managed to tolerate the neglect of the previous owners really well. It''s cleaned up beautifully and sails great! Thanks again - Alyse


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am under the impression that after Starwind, the molds (for the 18'') became the Spindrift-19 and then the Precision-18.

I have a Spindrift-19 (1986), love it. would like to hear from other owners and also to have anyone confirm my thinking.

Regards, Phil


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just purchased a 83 Starwind 22 any advice anybody?


----------



## idontwantanaccount (May 18, 2005)

*starwind*

Despite the previous responses there were actually two models of starwind 22s. The first, as mentioned before, was the same hull as the Chrysler 22, but a different deck. It had an iron swing keel. The second model, designed by Jim Taylor if I recall correctly, was termed the starwind 223 and had a keel/centerboard configuration. Many moons ago I owned the Starwind 22. I liked the boat, but did have to recore a substantial portion of the deck due rot of the plywood core (laid down in squares). The offending leak came from the mast wiring entrance to the hull which was basically just caulked into place. You might want to check it. Good luck with your boat!


----------



## gjk50003 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Alyse,
I just purchased a '84 Starwind 22. I'm working on getting some gelcoat pops in the hull repaired and painting the bottom, then I'm looking forward to getting her on the water! I'm located in central Iowa and will be sailing her on some reservoirs around here mainly, but I'm hoping next summer will find me on the Great Lakes.


----------



## Star (Aug 22, 2017)

We have a 1987 Starwind 223 on Lake Michigan. We've had her since 1994 and have loved the boat. Currently considering buying a bigger, but still trailerable boat, and not finding any that have as large or comfortable a cockpit area as our current Starwind. We have to go beyond "Two foot-itis" and go lots larger to find some of the features we enjoy on our Starwind 223.


----------



## nomad.rock (May 29, 2017)

Yes, That is a good boat. My wife and I had one back in the '80s. It got us through thick and thin on Canyon Lake, Texas. We used it as our vacation account...Time on the boat that is.

Then we had a Spirit 28 (a good boat).

Then we went coastal with and Ericson 35 mark III (Bruce King design, another great boat).

Then cruiserly on an Island Packet 40 (one of IPs best).

Now we are 'all in' on a Tayana 48 (which is for sale).

Oh yeah we got it bad! But it's been a great ride.

Enjoy it while you can.
D


----------



## MARKCALLY (May 23, 2017)

I have a 1984 Starwind 22 that I am rebuilding after going through Hurricane Harvey; The bimini was blown off; probably in Bahamas now but am looking for a new one including frame or maybe just the dimensions of the old one so I could find a replacement. mj


----------



## flyer757 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a 1986 Starwind 223 and the centerboard snapped off yesterday. Anyone have information on where I can get a new or used centerboard?


----------

